# young single and pregnant!



## underscore92

18, single and pregnant wot more can i say?
could really do with some new friends in the same or similar situation.
y know when asked a hypothetical question its easy to give a direct answer wel i thought if i got pregnant i cuoldnt keeep it but now that i am pregnant i cant justget rid of it ...its a dffferent sittuation when it actually happens to u . so here i am 7 weeks prenant.

hello everyone, im kj x


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome to bnb


----------



## ArticBaby

:hi: and welcome


----------



## hancake100

Hi Kj :hi:
Welcome to BnB :hugs: 
You will get some good support on here hun, going through pregnancy and giving birth will be the most amazing thing you will ever do I promise :thumbup:
Are your friends and family supporting you also??? 
As a first time mummy myself I dont know what I would have done if it wasnt for BnB it really helped me through :hugs:


----------



## Groovychick

Hello and welcome!


----------



## 2girlsandaboy

Nice to meet you!!


----------



## rockys-mumma

Hey :)

There's a great teenage pregnancy section on here, and a teenage parenting section. I'm a bit of a cheat and am actually 20 but i still use them! All the girls are lovely and very supportive! You should have a look!

Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## x Nicki x

:hi: Welcome to baby&bump.


----------



## Lillipop

:wave: Hello,
Welcome to BnB :flower:
x


----------



## MissMamma

underscore92 said:


> 18, single and pregnant wot more can i say?
> could really do with some new friends in the same or similar situation.
> y know when asked a hypothetical question its easy to give a direct answer wel i thought if i got pregnant i cuoldnt keeep it but now that i am pregnant i cant justget rid of it ...its a dffferent sittuation when it actually happens to u . so here i am 7 weeks prenant.
> 
> hello everyone, im kj x

Come join us on Teen Pregnancy section...we'll take good care of you and all the gurlies are lovely, they really helped me out...:flower:


----------



## VerityLove

Hey :)
I'm 15, and my baby is due December 23rd.
Let's talk?


----------



## underscore92

to hancake100-- the few friends i have told are bein suppportive,, my mum n stepdad said they will suport what ever i choose to do but not expect them to care for the baby for me and well i just told my sister and she doesnt want me to have it but obviously it my choice and she will be here for me...feelin a litttl down bout how my sister feeells about it but i hav been taking in alll she says but she is such a different person to me that i knda understnd y she feels this way! ...feelin all over the place...

btw what does OH mean ...so many abbreviations tht i dont no lol . x


----------



## underscore92

veritylove -- hi thanks for posting! id love to talk...not sure how to tho hahah newto this not quite figuredd it out lol x


----------



## underscore92

how do i join that section?


----------



## KitKaboodle

I'm not going to lie to you, and tell you how easy it is to be preggers at the age of 18. Its hard, I was there, I know (and then got PG again at 20). BUT I did have a wonderful support group with my family and friends. My parents told me the same thing about supporting me, but it wasn't their child, and that was ok! It will all work out, but you have to make the decision thats right for you, not whats right for everyone else. You do have to grow up quickly, and sometimes it sucks, but just make sure that every once in a while you try to take a little time out for just mommy time.


----------



## emilyjade

welcome to BnB x


----------



## hancake100

underscore92 said:


> to hancake100-- the few friends i have told are bein suppportive,, my mum n stepdad said they will suport what ever i choose to do but not expect them to care for the baby for me and well i just told my sister and she doesnt want me to have it but obviously it my choice and she will be here for me...feelin a litttl down bout how my sister feeells about it but i hav been taking in alll she says but she is such a different person to me that i knda understnd y she feels this way! ...feelin all over the place...
> 
> btw what does OH mean ...so many abbreviations tht i dont no lol . x

OH mean Other Half (boyfriend, partner, husband) There are so many abbreviations on here and I didnt have a clue at first but you will pick up, i did :haha: 

It is good that you have support off your friends and your mum and stepdad will stand by you. It is your choice at the end of the day and it is your body. My mum was very shocked when I told her I was pregnant and wasnt really happy for me but I knew from day one what I wanted and didnt want ANYONE to stand in the way and I am so happy that I didnt let anyone talk me into doing something I didnt want to do. Ellie has made me so happy :cloud9: after a few weeks or so my mum came round and she was just as happy as me and she would do everything and anything foe little Ellie :thumup: 
I think it is shock at first when they know whats going to happen everyone will stand by you :hugs: 
Everyone is so lovely on here and will give you so much support through you pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## underscore92

kitka boodle---well i think the only thing ineed to think bout is what am i going to miss out on... i dontcare about not partying..guess since there is no ddddy that it means that il hav the bab wit me all the time and miss out on meetin new people unless is people with kids .. think its hard to find love after a baby an well i wud always wrry bout how men feel bout girls wih babies.. my sister think i shud b havin a bab when im wth someone andin love. ....think reli my biggest wory is finding loe when im ready...


----------



## underscore92

hancake100 -- heres hoping! thanks lol x


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## Kayleigh1991

Hey!! I'm 18, 19 in August... have a 2-Year Old Daughter & One on the way! :) Here to talk if you need anything! xx


----------

